# President Obama vows to end all nukes



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

President Obama vowed yesterday to pursue the goal of eliminating nuclear weapons from the planet.
Obama's pledge came just hours after North Korea launched a missile, drawing international concern and condemnation. He acknowledged the goal remains decades away.
"As the only nuclear power to have used a nuclear weapon, the United States has a moral responsibility to act," Obama told a crowd of more than 20,000 in Prague's historic Hradcany Square. "We cannot succeed in this endeavor alone, but we can lead it."

His speech in Eastern Europe in front of the spires of a medieval castle came on a weekend that marked the 20th anniversary of the fall of communism, ending the Cold War.
"Today, the Cold War has disappeared, but thousands of those weapons have not," Obama said.
Obama, on his first tour of Europe as president, then laid out a process to stop the spread of nuclear weapons, ban nuclear testing and secure loose fissile material from terrorists. Until weapons and the material to make them are fully secured, Obama said the United States would maintain its nuclear arsenal to deter adversaries.
The president called for North Korea and *Iran* to join in halting the spread of weapons of mass destruction.
"North Korea must know that the path to security and respect will never come through threats and illegal weapons," Obama said, adding his administration would engage diplomatically with Iran based on "mutual interests and mutual respect."
If Iran remains a risk, Obama said he would favor going forward with a controversial missile defense system that would be based in the Czech Republic and Poland, it is cost-effective and technologically proven. Russia and peace activists in Prague oppose the system.
Massachusetts Sen. *John Kerry* saluted Obama's initiative.
"The president is absolutely correct that our long-term goal must be a world free from nuclear weapons," Kerry said.

President Obama vows to end all nukes - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Boob.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sniper said:


> Boob.


I was thinking a body part a little further south.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

He makes Jimminy Carter look intelligent...almost


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Give me a break, he couldnt even get rid of Billary.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Keep what we have. End of Story.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

It would be funny if this this guy wasn't such a serious threat to national security. I can't help but think that perhaps this isn't all just "politics". I wonder if Barry is actually the biggest PUSSY to ever hold office. Unfortunately, at a time when we must remain steadfast in the eyes of the world, Barry stinks of fear and his own urine.......and the world's dogs can smell it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Is this guy for real?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

I better start building my shelter. We may have no nuclear devices in the future, but our ememies sure will. The Obama ignorant meter is about to burst.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

If you outlaw nukes, only outlaw nations will have nukes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Barry, can you cure cancer while you're at it?

What a fucking moron.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Hey Barry, can you cure cancer while you're at it?
> 
> What a fucking moron.


The sad thing is, many people think he can wipe out their mortgages, bills, and cure cancer.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I just worried that he will do something like, "Ok we've destroyed our nukes, now its your turn." Only thing is I think he will not be lying when he says it.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

It will never happen. At the most you will see a reduction in what we have. 550 Minuteman Missiles ready to go. Not including Naval Trident Missiles.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

MSP75 said:


> The sad thing is, many people think he can wipe out their mortgages, bills, and cure cancer.


YouTube - OBAMA'S GONNA PAY FOR MY GAS...


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

The liberal, tree huggin, crowd must have had an awake wet dream when they heard that one!

We are fast becoming a third rate country, this is what these Ivy League retards think will make the world love us.

"Peace in our time".


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

BB-59 said:


> We are fast becoming a third rate country, this is what these Ivy League retards think will make the world love us.
> 
> "Peace in our time".


In defense of the Ivy League (and it's not something I do lightly) some pretty conservative folks have come from the Ivy League. They're not all dirtbag mindless oafs.

Example: many years ago a shanty town was built in Harvard Yard to pressure the university to divest all it's holdings in South African companies. The filthy little disgrace went up and stayed up for a few months*. Early on when the students thought it would be forceably removed, they lived there. This lasted a couple of weeks. Then, because it was cold and they weren't all THAT committed, it was abandoned and the street bums moved in until it warmed up and Commencement was close. They claimed to have lived there the whole time. B.S.

On the other side of the coin-the REPUBLICAN CLUB built a small GULAG next door to make THEIR point. When asked if they would be leaving it there as long as the shanty town was there, they replied that they would not as it was disrespectful and that it would be gone the next day. Score 1 point for the Republicans. When asked if they would be staying out all night in it to make their point, they replied, "Hell no, it's freakin' cold out here." Score point 2. Game-Set-Match.

The Republicans didn't abuse the issue and were honest enough to say they wouldn't be out all night. These kids had my respect and those are the Ivy Leaguers that are out there fighting the idiots of the world.

Sadly yeah, the ones who get the most press are the idiots.

*as annoying as seeing that foolish shanty town was day in/day out, it made the cops a nice chunck of change, so no one really complained. Details had to watch it 24/7 because there had been threats to burn it down. No fires consumed that money maker. The cops were actually kinda sorry to see it go.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

What a naive dink.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> Example: many years ago a shanty town was built in Harvard Yard to pressure the university to divest all it's holdings in South African companies. The filthy little disgrace went up and stayed up for a few months*. Early on when the students thought it would be forceably removed, they lived there. This lasted a couple of weeks. Then, because it was cold and they weren't all THAT committed, it was abandoned and the street bums moved in until it warmed up and Commencement was close. They claimed to have lived there the whole time. B.S.


Some students at B.U tried the same thing; John Silber waited until it was finished, then had all the demonstrators arrested and bulldozed the shanty town.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Some students at B.U tried the same thing; John Silber waited until it was finished, then had all the demonstrators arrested and bulldozed the shanty town.


So....McCain is going to bulldozer the White House!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

"What if they threw a war and no one showed up?"

This clown is a major-league boob.


----------

